# Waving



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Just read the caravan and camping book and some person who obviously parks up the other end of the field on sites said ' motorhomers need to stop the silly waiving' as tuggers don,t do it so why do we. 

We are are a close community and like motorcyclists share a common pleasure.

So the person who wrote this is the one who ignores your wave.

Happy motorhoming

Putties


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Because we are friendly people
we wave to one another :lol: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wav:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Name and shame him lol


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

This grumpy man needs to  and stop being so :evil: :big15:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, no more "silly" waves, only sensible ones - like the royal one? 

Perhaps we should give a "special" wave to tuggers? 8) :lol: :wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

When I'm on my 'bike I wave but it is better on the continent as it is the clutch hand that is free (the lower you wave the other biker, the cooler it is) and when in the 'van we both try to wave but when I'm on my own I miss a few and even when both of us are there mrs Deluxe never pays attention and misses some as well!!!

All said, both are part of a loose community with a common bond - long may the waving continue.

P.S. Why don't the tuggers wave to each other? they should do so - they are a part of a community as well. 

be friendly - it makes someone's day


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I rarely wave in the UK, but do so overseas, once well away from Calais and onto foreign shores. 

I often get a "toot toot" or give a "toot toot" to/from British lorries when I am in Italy. 

Russell


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I always wave, don't get much response but hey im happy to be plodding along and waving like a loon at all and sundry :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Even wave to the odd telecom van :sign6: 
Alan H


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

My camper looks like a standard van from the the front. Not ONE motorhome has waved.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> Even wave to the odd telecom van :sign6:
> Alan H


 :lol: done that


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Waving is good for you - keep it up mh-ers  . I sometimes miss oncomers accidentally but not too often - make up for it by waving across motorways quite often and getting replies  

Do any other coachbuilts find that vw campervans rarely wave back  ; they must be a community within a community 8) .

I'm going to start waving to vans Andysam, maybe I'll get you one day


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

We always wave to MH, the M4 near us some days can be none stop MH's and when the run from the Pembroke Ferry comes past its great.
With these times of Money worries, a wave costs nothing.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We always wave - except sometimes on motorways after a run of 10 or more MHs where we wave and they don't! (Then of course the next person to pass does wave first and you feel guilty.)

Agree about VW campers not waving much - although that makes me all the more determined to wave to them.


----------



## 116676 (Sep 15, 2008)

Next time you drive past a busstop and peolpe are putting there hand up for the bus behind you, give them a big friendly wave.  They will look at you like your crazy, but you'll still find your smiling like an idiot two miles down the road.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jagman said:


> Do any other coachbuilts find that vw campervans rarely wave back


As an ex-VW campervan owner ( 1980s) I reckon this is because the windscreen is usually so scratched, pitted and dented that the occupants can't actually see all that far in front of them.

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Waving originated many years ago.....this guy was driving along without a care in the world, picking his nose and flicking them out the window ,( you know what it`s like when it gets stuck on your finger) mh coming the other way thought he was waving.....it`s funny how things are misinterpeted .
Les


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I waved the otehr day when I was not even in my Hymer - The wife said I was going mad!!!

Oh and they did wave back.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Got loads of waves in my motorhome. 

VW campervans (the smelly aircooled ones) don't wave to anyone but their own type. Modern VW campers are looked down upon by them (usually when we pass them as they are broken down).

I've given up on waving to motorhomes now, as whenever I wave I get a puzzled looked back. i.e. Why the chuffin' heck is that bloke in the van waving at me?!

Wave away- I'll wave back


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We wave/nod when on the bike no matter where we are, love the 'legout' bit in france.
Was pleasantly surprised, when we hired this year, at the number who waved back, even a few of the 'white van men' we waved to.
Once waved to my son in his black capri and was surprised to get no response, then realised I was driving his car. :roll:


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I go from ignoring everyone to waving like a drowning idiot depending on mood.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

and it's nice to wave to those lovely Group-4 motorhomes - the ones with the rows of high level windows.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Even wave to the odd telecom van sign6


Before I had new spec's it was ambulances and ice cream vans for me! :roll:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

When I had my first VW car in 1964, we waved at other VW car owners with a "V" sign (palm forward of course) I wonder if this is where it started. I didn't get waved on my M/bike then.
Also when a young kid in the 50's we used to make a "W" sign to any Wall's ice-cream van that went past.


----------



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

Andysam said:


> Got loads of waves in my motorhome.
> 
> VW campervans (the smelly aircooled ones) don't wave to anyone but their own type. Modern VW campers are looked down upon by them (usually when we pass them as they are broken down).


I found it rather sad to read your coment Andysam! 

It's a sweeping statement that tars us all with the same brush which is unfair!!

I drive a new Autocruise Stardream motorhome BUT I also own and drive a 1971 VW Devon Moonraker in original condition which has and does appear in VW magazines and books. 
I work on shows so that these "smelly aircooled" people (of which I am one myself .. and proud of it!) can go and enjoy themselves. Indeed, there are quite a few tuggers and motorhomes that attend Vanfest each year.
I find that T25's upwards don't wave to me but a lot of Motorhomes do when I'm in my "Martha".
My experience of dealing with some T4 and T5 owners is that they think because they have a vehicle costing upwards of £30 grand it lends them excuse to be impolite!
I work 12 months of the year on a voluntary basis for Vanfest and meet all types of owners but in my experience it's those who look down their noses and grumble that expect everything to be done for them!
For the record I am flying to Fort Lauderdale in March to help produce the annual Show and Shine for my club, The South Florida Gold Coast VW Club. 
Tuggers and motorhomes attend as well as a beautufull streeeetch Burgundy VWT4 Camper belonging to the President of the club who I stay with for 3 weeks.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

About waving but a bit off topic, it is Christmas.

About 25 years ago I took my lad to Ireland fishing he was around 12 years old.

Went over on the ferry Holyhead to Dublin, Just driving away from the ferry a guy waved at the side of the road, I waved back and the lad asked who was he, thinking of something to pass the time while driving up the N3 to Cavan I said that he was called Sam.

I kept this up all week waving at people at the side of the road they all waved back as they do, must have happened about 100 times.

First thing the lad said to his Mum when we got back home was, my dad knows loads of people in Ireland everybody waved at him.  

On the Motorhome front I wave at every Motorhome I see, 10 years ago every one would wave back its not the case now.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
Broom
:wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> When I had my first VW car in 1964, we waved at other VW car owners with a "V" sign (palm forward of course) I wonder if this is where it started. I didn't get waved on my M/bike then.
> Also when a young kid in the 50's we used to make a "W" sign to any Wall's ice-cream van that went past.


Well funny enough my dad used to wave on his Motorbike and sidecar 
A Douglas hand change and in those days the AA saluted you if you had the AA badge that was in the 50's.
Then when we had a Relient Robin every other Relient waved (cars did too maybe they thought we had lost a front wheel) :lol: :lol: 
So waving in the Motorhome is natural to me.
mavis


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Its amazing the amount of waving that goes on in Edinburgh, and Iam only popping up to Tesco.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I can remember my Dad waving to other road users in the '50s when we hired a car for the one week annual holiday. It seemed to be the polite thing to do then. It's lovely being able to copy him now in our MH. I must admit we get lots of waves up here. 

We live near a big car park (MH friendly) and a set of traffic lights so traffic slows up. Difficult not to wave when I am on foot never mind the car  

The other day a MH stopped us and asked directions. Probably a reaction to the big grin I was displaying as they were in the lights traffic queue.

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just remembered - our town was deemed to be the friendliest one in UK. Probably due to me grinning and waving to all MHers who passed through 8) 

Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've received my magazine this morning. The letter was from a lady from Kent who has 20 years "campervan" use. She calls waving a "silly habit", and posted the letter after they met a van coming the other way on a bend who was waving at them & nearly collided. She also complains about people coming the other way on motorways flashing their lights at them - "don;t they realise how dangerous this is?".

I find this rather sad  
So don't flash your lights or wave, it's not safe :roll: Just grimly hold onto the steering wheel with teeth clenched and concentrate on the road - don't, what ever you do, enjoy yourself :roll: 
I hope I don't meet her on a site, or even on here?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello Bognormike , i`m that Lady............................not really,had you worry i bet :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I rarely wave in the UK, but do so overseas, once well away from Calais and onto foreign shores.
> 
> ...


 Having just got back from Portugal, we have found that we have waved to loads of folk abroad and got ignored, so in the end gave up and only started again once back in the UK yesterday and not one person here ignored us :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: waving*



putties said:


> motorhomers need to stop the silly waiving' as tuggers don,t do it so why do we.
> 
> Putties


They used to! When we started caravanning in the sixties, every caravan tower would wave as he/she met another coming the other way. It gradually tailed off, we put it down to the ignorance of the rules of etiquette by those newcomers with no social education(!) 

When we started motorhoming this year, we quite felt it was like old times and enjoy sharing a greeting with others in the fraternity. Having come from the inland boating world, where the practice is almost universal we feel giving a friendly wave enhances the enjoyment of the experience.

Whether you wave or not is not that important in expressing your sense of community. What is, is seeing someone in trouble at the side of the road and offering to help.

Tco


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: waving*



tco said:


> Whether you wave or not is not that important in expressing your sense of community. What is, is seeing someone in trouble at the side of the road and offering to help.
> 
> Tco


Got it in a nutshell Tco.  

So long as a sense of community exists, members of that community will be far more likely to put themselves out to help another member.

This is not a selfish comment, since we have been "helpers" far more often than "helped", but surely it's a set of values worth cherishing and keeping alive - and only a simple wave of the hand is required.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i get so many waves i bought a surf board


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

I always wave ... I just love getting waves back - especially now I have to drive myself. I feel really guilty if I miss a waver because I've been concentrating and just see them too late. When we were out in the CAR my late husband would see a MH and shout 'wave', and of course I would ... much to his delight!
Vita


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

I waved to three MH's when we were bringing our van home on Saturday and did not get a wave back  I refuse to give up though and will keep trying!


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

I always wave and some times if one does wave and i just catch it as it goes past i feel guilty and check my mirrors if no one is behind me ill flash my hazards but it is funny i was pulling into a site below newcastle and a hymer coming the other way was pulling in to and as i had a few cars behind me i flashed and let them in and parked just opposite on site only to be ignored when i got out of my m/h and waved but it takes all types and i just carry on waving :? :? :?


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

locovan said:


> Then when we had a Relient Robin every other Relient waved (cars did too maybe they thought we had lost a front wheel) :lol: :lol:
> So waving in the Motorhome is natural to me.
> mavis


And I was thinking I was going to embarrass myself with my little recollection.
My dad had several Reliants: Regals, Supervan's and Robins over the course of my childhood and teens (oh it wasn't cool to be seen it the plastic pig then). But the one overiding memory I have of that time is the wave that was done when passing another oncoming Reliant..... I don't remember a single Reliant not waving.... probably rose tinted I know.

I passed my car licence (before my dad did too) and I went out and bought anything that had more than three wheels  but it was not the same somehow.

I got into classic cars and the waves started happening again, but then again not all that often.

It was really nice to get the Motorhome and return to the spirit of my youth and to show my kids what enjoying driving is all about, they share in the waving if they are up front and I hope that by teaching them this "silly" trait they in their adulthood will continue.

Having recently started with my mid-life crisis and got myself a two wheel thing I haven't yet mastered the wave to other biker's, but sure as eggs are eggs once I have there will be the appropriate gesture made.

Long live the wave!

Andrew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

racecar said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Then when we had a Relient Robin every other Relient waved (cars did too maybe they thought we had lost a front wheel) :lol: :lol:
> ...


I spelt Reliant wrong sorry :roll: That was why my Dad had one as well because you could drive them on a Motor bike Licence but we had one because we loved them, except in the snow where all the cars made 2 tracks but we had to drive the front wheel in the middle so we had to hang on for dear life as we swayed side to side.
All good fun.
We also had the other car that had so many jokes about it, A Skoda, but that was another car where all other owners waved.


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

locovan said:


> racecar said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


Maybe that is what made me run against the crowd so much in latter years. It is really nice to be different. All my mates were getting hot hatches and I went down the old classic route. I then had a brain wave and got an early Jeep Cherokee where I could drive to London and back and count less than 12 on the whole journey. When 4x4's came popular I sold mine and went back to having a classic.

Altho saying all of the above, it wasn't an individualistic approach that drew me that way as without the community spirit there would be no one to wave to would there.

So I like to be different, but only a little bit 

Happy Christmas

Andrew


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Racecar, the two wheeled thing? Nowadays it's just a nod as it's not always easy to take your hand off the bars.

In fact, in the biking community we have had the same discussions. Harley riders won't wave to sports bike riders and vice versa. There's always some snobbery somewhere in society.

As for waving in the MH, you could always try the continental bikers wave - Lift your left foot off the floor (pegs) and shake it in the air. Nobody would see it but you would look a bit daft from outside and it would make the kids laugh.

Merry Christmas.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

colonel said:


> Racecar, the two wheeled thing? Nowadays it's just a nod as it's not always easy to take your hand off the bars.
> 
> In fact, in the biking community we have had the same discussions. Harley riders won't wave to sports bike riders and vice versa. There's always some snobbery somewhere in society.
> 
> ...


top oh Colonel.... I shall do that the next time we are out in the MH.

   

Andrew


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

Andysam said:


> My camper looks like a standard van from the the front. Not ONE motorhome has waved.


Same experience here with a Morello; no one waves back.


----------



## 115842 (Aug 21, 2008)

*waving*


:roll: 
We are pretty new to MH.
Wondered why folk were waving, we found out 
and WAVE LIKE MAD NOW TO YOU ALL.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Drove from Stranraer to Carlisle yesterday - glorious weather, passed loads of other motorhomes and got two waves. What's wrong with everybody?
The previous day, driving from Derry to Antrim nobody waved at all!
HH


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

My wife commented to me the other day that if someone waves to us she will wave back, as I said if we all use the same logic no one will wave!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Ignorant I may be, I wave, but what oh what is a "tugger"?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jennifer, it is a name commonly applied to caravanners. Depending upon how it is used it can be friendly or slightly derogatory {like lots of words in the English language}.
I see you live in Poole, not far from me in Corfe Mullen. Weather looks great today.
ray


----------



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

we've owned our MH for 4 weeks now and wave at every other MH we see! we live in switzerland and have noticed a difference between the french side (where they wave) and the german side (where they dont). 

we've also noticed how people dont wave on the motorway, probably for safety reasons


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

rayc said:


> jennifer, it is a name commonly applied to caravanners. Depending upon how it is used it can be friendly or slightly derogatory {like lots of words in the English language}.
> I see you live in Poole, not far from me in Corfe Mullen. Weather looks great today.
> ray


 :lol: and we are chugger's :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We wave in the MH,we wave when walking & I nod when I am riding my scooter, So if you are in Barnstaple & you see a big bird on a blue Piaggio mp3 (the one with the 2 wheels at the front)giving you the nod when you are driving your MH it's only me Sylke!!


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi everyone we look like a ordinary van from the front so have not noticed anyone waving but we will wave to everyone on the way home from Malaga next week :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good morning,

Yesterday as we were driving along the M5 and M4 I noticed that my wife Angela had started to wave to 'Horse Boxes' :roll: 8O 

She has also waved at Group 4 security vans......unfortunately the prisoners did not wave back :wink: 

Keep Waving.

Dean


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

I'm driving from West Cornwall to Dartmoor on Friday - don't forget to *wave*! It's my first time away this year and I've got my fingers crossed for dry weather.


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

We wave at everyone (everyone we see in time, that is), we've only had 4 trips out in our MH and I love waving at people and seeing them wave back. Got really excited this weekend when we were flashed as well as waved at


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We wave at white van man, you should see their faces, it's amazing at how many wave back though.

Kev.

PS sometimes I do the Mr Spock vulcan wave too.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I normally wave if I am on my own (SWMBO has not retired yet so I am often out and about on my own); but it is often difficult to watch the road and wave, especially on dual carriage or motorways. So if you see a Ace MH with a 3-eyed alien in the passengers seat and don't get a wave from the driver, please accept my apologies in advance.
Oh, and just a thought; is everybody else just as fed up as me with the ****** who overtake just before a junction, and then slow down and turn off causing you to brake fairly sharply? SWHBO calls it the 'one more syndrome'!


----------

